# My two year anniversary as a fulltime writer



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

In October 2011, I made a decision not to accept anymore non-writing work (most of my income came from contract type positions).
I had one book out, in paperback only, and another on the way. I was just thinking of doing ebook versions - didn't even know what KDP was at the time.

I now have 11 full length books for sale, and they have earned over $1 million in royalties.

I wanted to say thank you to all of the great folks in the WC who have helped me along the way. I wouldn't have managed even my few minor accomplishments without the support and advice of this board.

In that 2-year span:

- The books employee three full time people and two more part-timers
- The books (indirectly) have sent the US government over $200K
- These tomes have generated about 1,000 Amazon reviews at a 4.3 average (someone told me recently)
- I have over 1500 posts in the WC, one or two that may have helped a fellow struggling writer
- Not one single person has shot at me, other than a couple of the reviewers taking digital aim
- Julie (the Sith) has only honked me off twice
- My bills are paid and I eked out one new pickup truck and two new rifles out of the deal
- The books have sold just north of 250,000 copies 

If you compare these two years to other occupations, I think I'm doing okay: 

- In the army (enlisted) I would still be a private, maybe a specialist
- In the army (officer) I would still be a LT
- In skilled trades (plumber, electrician) I would still be an apprentice
- In most large corporations, I would have perhaps received two small raises... maybe a minor increase in responsibility
- If I had started a business, well, who knows?

So I'm spending today being reflective, working on my WIP, and thanking my maker I made that decision two years ago this month.


----------



## Ardin (Nov 1, 2012)

You're a big inspiration to me, Joe. One day I'd love to meet you.
Ardin


----------



## MindyWilde (Oct 2, 2013)

I was trying to think of something flowery to say to express the appreciation I have for your contributions and the admiration I have for your accomplishments and this is about the best I could come up with:



Joe, I always enjoy reading the knowledge you add to the collective wisdom here on WC.  Here's toasting you to many more years of continued success!


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

Way cool. Love success stories like yours. It's inspirational.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats! Awesome post.


----------



## Duane Gundrum (Apr 5, 2011)

I admire what you've done, Joe. I'm also somewhat jealous in that I've been writing for several decades now professionally, and my career as a writer generally sucks.

My hat (if I had one) is definitely off to you.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

Congratulations on your anniversary, sir!

You've been a great help and inspiration to me, and I dare say, quite a few others. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

MindyWilde said:


> I was trying to think of something flowery to say to express the appreciation I have for your contributions and the admiration I have for your accomplishments and this is about the best I could come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, I always enjoy reading the knowledge you add to the collective wisdom here on WC. Here's toasting you to many more years of continued success!


I, also, raise my glass. Well, actually, it's a coffee cup at this hour of the morning. You are one of the examples that prove it can be done. I love success stories in any line of business or art. Yours blends the two!


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome post and a big congrats to you, Joe!  Yet another wonderful success story to inspire the rest of us.


----------



## NoahPorter (Sep 15, 2013)

Congrats! Inspirational to us all


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

I own several of your books and can honestly say, you deserve it! Celebrate!


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

Congratulations, Joe! I always look forward to your posts/insights- they are definitely appreciated. Love that you included the perspective of where you'd be in other career paths- the comparison is pretty stark.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your publishing anniversary, Joe. I've learned a lot from your posts and I thank you for them. 

P.S. I'm convinced you wrote those famous words: Keep calm and carry on.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

No K.P. for you other than keep publishing!


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy Anniversary!  Posts like this are so inspiring.


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

What an achievement! Congratulations!


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

That's great, Joe!  Congratulations on your big successes.    I'm really looking forward to jumping into full-time  soon, too.  It seems people often make big gains when they are able to devote all their working time to writing (and promoting).  Don't know if I'll get as far as you have, though...but at least you've been helpful.  I liked your interview on RSP Podcast.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

Great job, Joe. I was in your neck of the woods this past weekend.


----------



## BatCauldron (Oct 2, 2013)

What a fantastic post -- brilliant work, Joe. Here's hoping your next two years are just as productive.


----------



## Just Browsing (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, that puts a smile on my face for the day. I love reading stories like that!


----------



## bellabentley (Mar 25, 2013)

Truly an inspiration! Thank you for sharing! I've been following your success! Do you have a link to perhaps direct those of us who are wondering about your writing habits and how many hours a day you've had to devote to such success? Thank you!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Darn impressive. Well done.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats, Joe! Great job!


----------



## Redbloon (Mar 27, 2013)

Love to hear the successes. Way to go


----------



## Book Master (May 3, 2013)

A million in a couple of years is an accomplishment. There are many out there that would love to be able to reach it.
Who knows, two more years from now you might double or triple that figure. Now this is a true success story! Good Luck and continued success on the journey!

BM


----------



## TRGoodman (Jul 9, 2012)

Congrats, Joe! That's quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Joe_Nobody said:


> - If I had started a business, well, who knows?


You did start a business, a darn successful one writing and publishing books. 

Congrats on your success and your anniversary. I love these type of threads, a boost of inspiration and motivation in one wallop!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

Joe_Nobody said:


> In October 2011, I made a decision not to accept anymore non-writing work (most of my income came from contract type positions).
> I had one book out, in paperback only, and another on the way. I was just thinking of doing ebook versions - didn't even know what KDP was at the time.
> 
> I now have 11 full length books for sale, and they have earned over $1 million in royalties.
> ...


Congrats, I think that pen name was brilliant.


----------



## CarrieElks (Oct 6, 2013)

Congratulations, and thanks from a newbie for all the help (and hope) you give!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Great work Joe.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Great accomplishment Joe and thanks for your posts about how you did it.   All good stuff.


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

Congratulations and may you have continued success. It's hilarious that your wife's family thinks she is supporting you financially. At least they won't come around asking for money!


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

That's just freaking amazing. Huge congrats, Joe. You are inspiring to small-niche authors like me. 

And I think it's about time (and a great marketing splash if you could get it into the news) that you change your pen name to Joe Somebody.


----------



## K.R. Harris (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome results! Major congrats!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Congrats, Joe! An accomplishment to be very proud of!


----------



## Michael_J_Sullivan (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome accomplishment - well done and congratulations.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Congrats! Thanks for sharing. Always like to see posts like these.


----------



## Theresaragan (Jul 1, 2011)

Very inspirational. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

_- If I had started a business, well, who knows?_

Uh, you know! (see list):

11 full length books for sale, and they have earned over $1 million in royalties.
employ three full time people and two more part-timers
sent the US government over $200K
generated about 1,000 Amazon reviews at a 4.3 average 
over 1500 posts in the WC, one or two that may have helped a fellow struggling writer
Not one single person has shot at me, other than a couple of the reviewers taking digital aim
Julie (the Sith) has only honked me off twice
My bills are paid and I eked out one new pickup truck and two new rifles out of the deal
The books have sold just north of 250,000 copies


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Congratulations on your self publishing anniversary, Joe!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

Good job!

I have to admit I've never been that fond of your older covers from 2011.  Obviously the two-legged stool is working quite well for you, and it proves that you don't necessarily have to have a good cover to have sales.  Writing is still the most important!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Joe, congratulations on your well-earned success. You're outstanding!


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

Congratulations, Joe!!!

*blows tootie horns*

*throws confetti*

Very impressive!!!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Congratulations on your tremendous success, Joe!


----------



## J Bridger (Jan 29, 2013)

that's super amazing. You're inspiring.


----------



## Emily Kimelman (Apr 29, 2011)

Congratulations! And thanks for all the information you've shared.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Congrats Joe! Such an inspiration.


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

That is great, Joe!  Thank you for such an inspirational post!  Now, I'm off to write my second book...  I'm WAY behind your status level.


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

Huge congrats! You are an inspiration.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Excellent work! Congratulations.


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

Talk about results you can be very proud of. 

A  big congrats and may the years to come be as good as the past 2!


----------



## Deena Ward (Jun 20, 2013)

Congratulations! Your success is inspiring and your shared help invaluable. Always wonderful to see good things happen to good people.


----------



## blakebooks (Mar 10, 2012)

That's all kinds of awesome, Joe. Couldn't happen to a more deserving soul. Here's to hoping your next two years make these pale in comparison...


----------



## OwenBaillie (Sep 19, 2013)

Congratulations, Joe, super effort, and well deserved.  I'm always on the lookout for your posts, and appreciate the excellent advice you continue to provide.  Best of luck for the future


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

Cheers, sir! I quit a year ago to write "full-time" but haven't been putting in FT hours. Now I have 12 months to catch up!


----------



## mrain4th (May 19, 2013)

Congratulations, awesome achievement!  Maybe you should consider changing your name to Joe Somebody!


----------



## gonedark (May 30, 2013)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## R.V. Doon (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats, Joe! I'm in awe.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

You've easily given as much as you say you've received here, in terms of info and support and coolness.  

Congrats Joe on your success, and happy anniversary!


----------



## burke_KB (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats. I love hearing stories like this


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations Joe. You're an inspiration.


----------



## ecg52 (Apr 29, 2013)

Congratulations, Joe! 
Success stories like yours always give me hope. Your success tells us all that it really is possible to make more than a living with the hours we spend pounding away on our keywords.


----------



## John Daulton (Feb 28, 2012)

That's awesome Joe. Love the context too. Rock on and hope you double it again in the next two.


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

That's some awe-inspiring news, Joe. Congratulations!


----------



## Saja (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats, Joe!
I always look for your posts and nuggets of wisdom! And I always click your threads for a chance to sit at your feet. You are always helpful and have such a down to earth spirit about you. (plus, I know in a jam, you'd definitely be the one I'd want to have around when it counts!)

Keep on keepin' on!  So proud!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Congratulations! That's very inspiring.


----------



## O_o (Aug 6, 2013)

Really inspiring stuff, and like others I've learned a lot from your contributions, so thanks and congrats


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Kool, fill one bank and open another. Joe what is this with writers talking about bullet speed and the bullet travels 800 miles per hour? I reload my own and belong to the 400 yard shoot an egg club which we did in North, Ga at Elberton gun club. I roll my own and I do not apply a crimp to a dummy round I put it in the chamber de primed with no power and seat the bullet so it touchs the lands when I move the bolt forward. Then I back the bullet slowly off the lands and use a caliber to check length. I will make 5 rounds at different lengths with the same power charge. and then i will weigh in different power charges for another 5 rounds until I can break an egg at 400 yards with a bull barrel savage 110 in 223 rem. A 223 rem is cheap to shoot that is why everyone uses them. A nice nato round would be more accurate such as the 7.62 or better known as the 308 win.

Nothing upsets me more than to read a book about snipers and here the bullet traveled at 800 mph, chonographs we use to check how many feet per second are bullets are going. Reloading manuals are used for the different powders and a safe starting load. I just cannot understand how can someone write a book about guns when they never shot one. Miles per hour, finish banging head on wall, I am ok now. Bullet travels "FPS" such as "2200 FPS" We made our own charts for elevation, at different yardages with different bullets and power charges.

If I was reading a paperback book when I read miles per hour I would have thrown the d*mn book out the window. I am a shooter who has shot long range and I am sure I could shoot an apple off someones head at 400 yards if there are any volunteers.


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Always makes me so happy to read the success stories.

Happy anniversary!!


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Hope you have may more successful years!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

All I can say is that you are one impressive guy, Joe, and a great addition to WC.


----------



## kwest (Mar 16, 2013)

Congrats, Mr. Nobody. I have read your posts many-a-time and have always gleaned valuable info. You're an inspiration to us all!


----------



## Sharon Cummin (Mar 19, 2013)

Congrats! That is so awesome.


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

Congrats, Joe! Happy anniversary!


----------



## Lo/Roxie (May 11, 2011)

Congrats, Joe! That's really fantastic--and well-deserved. DH and I have both enjoyed your books.


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

Joe, that is awesome, sir. Friggen amazing, really. Well done and congrats. I don't drink booze of any kind, but I'll tip a glass of Sunkist in your honor.

Thanks for sharing all of your knowledge and insights.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey - you got a truck and some guns out of it... what more is there?  

Congrats!  You're an inspiration to me!


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Keep this up, and I'm gonna get all verklempt!  

Congratulations Joe. Thanks for all your insights.

When we meet, you buy the first round!


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

Impressive and inspiring! Congrats!


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

Living the dream. I always get a sense of humility from your posts. Thanks for keeping us chasing after you.


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations, Joe! That's fantastic success!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

You are truly an inspiration.  Thanks for all you share and for all you do to help fellow indies!  Best wishes for your continued success.  To me, you are Joe Somebodyspecial.


----------



## KerryT2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

Fantastic nice to read and happy anniversary, hope you take Mrs Nobody out to somewhere nice


----------



## DL Pearl (Oct 15, 2013)

Congratulations, truly inspiring.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Fantastic job, Joe! And the numbers?   Congratulations!


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

Bravo, Joe! And your rebound from the lost manuscript incident makes your achievements all the more impressive. Grateful for your posts.


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

Great job ... to become a star dancer in two years is quite amazing !


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Happy writerly anniversary, Joe!  Congratulations and well done on all you've accomplished.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

Bursting with pride for your accomplishments!


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

Congratulations, Joe, and thanks for all you share here.


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow. That is ridiculously impressive. I hope I can be at your income level someday.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

That is a serious result. Well done - congratulations.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Happy anniversary, and congratulations! Love to read about other writer's stories.


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

You folks are far too kind - after all, I am just a Nobody.

It is my sincere wish that each and every one of you blow these numbers away at some point.

This desire is two-fold:

1. A rising tide... all ships.
2. I like knowing important, successful people.  

So come on... pass me up. You can do it.


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Joe, you'll always be Somebody to me.

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy. You've been an inspiration to so many, myself included.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow, what a fabulous milestone. Congrats.


----------

